

Tell/Ask HN: Design for Coders - minim

We are a UI design / usability group starting to produce a weekly blog series on design for coders/programmers. We've learned so much from HN over time (yes, we lurked) and we want to teach a bit in return.<p>It seems there's always common themes that cycle through the submissions every few weeks, most of which we aren't qualified to offer any advice on ("Which language is SUPER easy to start programming in?","Ruby &#62; PHP ... Right?" or "Stop Talking About Appl.... Ooops!"). Another common theme is questions related to design ("What makes good design?", "Where can I learn more about good design?" or "Where do I go to find a good designer?"). That's the one we might be able to help you with. We've got a few topics lined up and of course we can come up with ideas all by ourselves, but we want to know what YOU want to know about design. What confuses you? What does there seem to be a lack of information on?<p>As for the series, we'll start it up next week and post weekly. Our goal is 5-10 minute articles with examples and links to additional resources that are easy to understand. Our first planned topics are Space/Simplicity, Color &#38; Typography. We won't be creating comprehensive resources to cover every topic comprehensively and overwhelm you but we'll be on hand to respond, interact and clarify. Happy 4th of July!
======
minim
Click-able link: <http://blog.theminimgroup.com/> \- No, there's nothing fun
there yet.

RSS: <http://blog.theminimgroup.com/feed>

